# App store obligatoire?



## Tom75 (2 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterai apprendre à programmer sur ipad pour me créer une application personelle. J 'aurais aimé savoir si après l'avoir codé je pouvais la mettre sur mon ipad sans passer par l'apple store puisque ce serait une application créee pour mes besoins (gestion specifique).

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## 217ae1 (2 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
à mon avis, il suffit de la mettre dans la bibliothèque iTunes pour qu'il la synchronise sur l'iPad. 

je fais ça avec les vieilles applications qui n'existent plus sur l'App store et ça fonctionne.

Bonne chance !


----------



## monappstore (8 Octobre 2010)

Tom75 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je souhaiterai apprendre à programmer sur ipad pour me créer une application personelle. J 'aurais aimé savoir si après l'avoir codé je pouvais la mettre sur mon ipad sans passer par l'apple store puisque ce serait une application créee pour mes besoins (gestion specifique).
> 
> Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


Pour programmer une appli et l'installer sur un iPhone/iPod ou iPad sans passer par l'AppStore, il faut un compte développeur chez Apple.
Ca coûte dans les 80 euros par an, mais ça permet aussi et surtout de mettre ensuite ses applis sur l'AppStore (gratuitement).


----------

